# IFBB British Grand Prix 2011!



## Incredible Bulk

I thought i'd put this here for others to see as the other threads regarding this are out of date and things have changed! 

The IFBB British Grand Prix is back and will be held on March 19th-20th at the London Excel Arena. The venue has been switched from what was Birmingham's ICC to the capital of the UK which boasts a larger expo arena plus more seating for the show itself.

The promoters are Neil Hill, Simon Fan and James Collier backed by Weider, Gaspari Nutrition and muscletalk.co.uk

Two weeks after the Arnold Classic with many top pros to either compete or appear and like the Arnold classic, the two day event is host to:

*Professional Strongman

*Arm Wrestling

*Karate

*BMX

*Skateboarding

*more to be officially announced...

The professional bodybuilding events:

*Men's Open

*Men's Under 202lbs

*Ladies Figure

*Ladies Bikini

Pro's confirmed so far:

*Branch Warren

*Flex Lewis

*Lee Priest :thumb:

*Toney Freeman

*Shaun Joseph Tavernier (who will be making his pro debut!)

*Terry Hollands

*Mark Alvisi

*Lee Powell

*Troy Brown

*Mike Sheridan

*Paul George

*james Llewellin

Talks are going ahead for the possibility of an invititational amateur Grand Prix similar to the Arnold Classic

I can't wait!!! :beer:


----------



## DGS

sounds amazing, how much are tickets ?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

no idea yet, will update this when the box office announces things like that though


----------



## DGS

Thanks pal.


----------



## Raylike

Incredible Bulk

That is good news,the amateur invite,any idea how the invites would be given to the competators mate?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

no idea yet, nothing 100% confirmed that this amateur event is going to happen but as above, i will update when i hear or read something


----------



## ElfinTan

Add Mr George to that list!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ElfinTan said:


> Add Mr George to that list!


sweet! :beer:

done


----------



## Greyphantom

Woooooooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooo so psyched up for this... cant wait to go...


----------



## LittleChris

Karate, BMX, skateboarding?

Will be a dog show there next...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

LittleChris said:


> Karate, BMX, skateboarding?
> 
> Will be a dog show there next...


Look at the arnold classic... you'll find much more wide and ranging sports at their expo.

All the UK is trying to do is replicate it, the simple things is, if you dont like something you have plenty of other areas to spend your time :whistling: 

If the expo was purely bodybuilding, things would get boring sharpish...one walk around the expo and you'd be out the door.


----------



## chem1436114520

i have spoken to masoom butt the other day and iis applying to the asian ifbb for hi pro-card for his multi asin world champ wins so if this goes ahead you can add masoom to the 202 class, he is coming to stay with me from jan to show day next year

chem


----------



## chem1436114520

masoom @ 192lbs


----------



## 3752

chem said:


> masoom @ 192lbs


fukcing amazing:thumb:


----------



## Greyphantom

chem said:


> masoom @ 192lbs


That is fully beast, awesome physique... amazing...


----------



## ElfinTan

Incredible Bulk said:


> sweet! :beer:
> 
> done


 :thumb: 19th is Mr G's 49th birthday!


----------



## d.r.h.

hi chem... hows things pal.. i'm training with gordon(pasquill) for his uni in oct.. dont it just p1ss ya of when a guy that age improves more in a year than most can in about five!!! you'l have had that with bernie but it keeps me on mi toes!!! about massoom, i remeber him first comin over with you and you predicted big things then.... looks like he's doin good.. whats his plans when he comes over next year pal.. apart from the 202's if he can get the pro card?


----------



## StephenC

I remember Masoon guest posed at one of the Scottish shows, really classy looking physique from what i remember, was he a nabba pro?


----------



## Britbb

ElfinTan said:


> Add Mr George to that list!


Ah cool, a return to the british gp then for him, i saw him in 2004 in the pro line up at the british gp when ronnie coleman won.

Paul won the 2004 british overall that year as a middleweight if i recall then did the british gp.

I remember him in the lineout being smack bang in middle of ronnie coleman and chris cormier haha, with marcus ruhl on the other side of chris cormier as well.

Still, he got a very well respected 7th place if i remember correctly, very well deserved as well because his conditioning was fantastic.

Obviously ronnie stole the show that year, infact i have never EVER seen anything like ronnie coleman in person, oh jees. As impressive as zack khan is in person, if anyone on this forum saw 2004 ronnie coleman at the british gp (he was 300 lbs shredded!) they just would not believe their eyes haha.


----------



## Guest

Britbb said:


> Ah cool, a return to the british gp then for him, i saw him in 2004 in the pro line up at the british gp when ronnie coleman won.
> 
> Paul won the 2004 british overall that year as a middleweight if i recall then did the british gp.
> 
> I remember him in the lineout being smack bang in middle of ronnie coleman and chris cormier haha, with marcus ruhl on the other side of chris cormier as well.
> 
> Still, he got a very well respected 7th place if i remember correctly, very well deserved as well because his conditioning was fantastic.
> 
> Obviously ronnie stole the show that year, infact i have never EVER seen anything like ronnie coleman in person, oh jees. As impressive as zack khan is in person, if anyone on this forum saw 2004 ronnie coleman at the british gp (he was 300 lbs shredded!) they just would not believe their eyes haha.


i was there. nearly fell off my chair. ronnie cloeman was fvcking huge. never seen anything like it


----------



## Steedee

I was there to mate. He was amazing as was seeing markus Rhul. Very good show and I'm glad it's making a return.


----------



## stri8ted2210

This is fuking fantastic news for british bodybuilding!! Im buzzing for it!!


----------



## doylejlw

Cant wait to see troy, used to train at same gym when started out.

Be good to see how his come on, not seen him since he moved to canada.


----------



## supercell

I think you can probably add my name to that 202 lineup too mate. Be silly not to compete just 20 miles from home!!! No long haul flight, no water issues, just jump in the car after a nice lie in!!

Im probably also going to do the Pheonix Pro in Arizona in feb too. If I'm dieting over xmas I might as well do a couple!!

It's going to be a cracking show. I was talking to Neil about it and he was/is so excited by it and the prospects for the future for this show and expo. Gonna make Bodypower look like local gym show. Unfortunate but hey, nothing like a bit of healthy competition. The British GP will be put on by passionate UK BBers and BIG international sponsers and not just by people wanting to make a quick buck in a business they know nothing about!! )

Did I just actually say that....Oh dear!

J


----------



## ElfinTan

I personally think any British Pro NOT doing and showing support for this needs a REALLY good reason! Like you said J it's on the doorstep!


----------



## stri8ted2210

Sweeeett.202's will be wkd to see who is the best british 202lber,lee,james l or james flex lewis.


----------



## supercell

Hey the 202 class will be probably one of the best of the weekend.

Shaun

Lee

Flex

John

Paul

Etc.........

Its gonna be some scrap!!!

J


----------



## stri8ted2210

Oh sh*t yeh,forgot SJT is down for it aswell. For a british bb'ing fan this is probs better then the olympia!!


----------



## Ex-SRD

Thanks for the comments and support, guys and girls!

Incredible_bulk, Si Fan or me will keep you updated with new announcements


----------



## gunit

Massom Butt.........now thats bodybuilding!!!!!!!someone get him his card asa......fcuking P!!!!what a physique at under 14stone aswell


----------



## Incredible Bulk

supercell said:


> I think you can probably add my name to that 202 lineup too mate. Be silly not to compete just 20 miles from home!!! No long haul flight, no water issues, just jump in the car after a nice lie in!!
> 
> Im probably also going to do the Pheonix Pro in Arizona in feb too. If I'm dieting over xmas I might as well do a couple!!
> 
> It's going to be a cracking show. I was talking to Neil about it and he was/is so excited by it and the prospects for the future for this show and expo. Gonna make Bodypower look like local gym show. Unfortunate but hey, nothing like a bit of healthy competition. The British GP will be put on by passionate UK BBers and BIG international sponsers and not just by people wanting to make a quick buck in a business they know nothing about!! )
> 
> Did I just actually say that....Oh dear!
> 
> J


you're on the list now... no backing out now (or getting a mod to edit it for you!) :lol:

it would be fantastic to see you, flex and SJT reunited on stage again! :beer:


----------



## Lou

Incredible Bulk said:


> I thought i'd put this here for others to see as the other threads regarding this are out of date and things have changed!
> 
> The IFBB British Grand Prix is back and will be held on March 19th-20th at the London Excel Arena. The venue has been switched from what was Birmingham's ICC to the capital of the UK which boasts a larger expo arena plus more seating for the show itself.
> 
> The promoters are Neil Hill, Simon Fan and James Collier backed by Weider, Gaspari Nutrition and muscletalk.co.uk
> 
> Two weeks after the Arnold Classic with many top pros to either compete or appear and like the Arnold classic, the two day event is host to:
> 
> *Professional Strongman
> 
> *Arm Wrestling
> 
> *Karate
> 
> *BMX
> 
> *Skateboarding
> 
> *more to be officially announced...
> 
> The professional bodybuilding events:
> 
> *Men's Open
> 
> *Men's Under 202lbs
> 
> *Ladies Figure
> 
> *Ladies Bikini
> 
> *Ladies Physique :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: any reason this is missing from this list?????
> 
> Pro's confirmed so far:
> 
> *Branch Warren
> 
> *Flex Lewis
> 
> *Lee Priest :thumb:
> 
> *Toney Freeman
> 
> *Shaun Joseph Tavernier (who will be making his pro debut!)
> 
> *Terry Hollands
> 
> *Mark Alvisi
> 
> *Lee Powell
> 
> *Troy Brown
> 
> *Mike Sheridan
> 
> *Paul George
> 
> *james Llewellyn
> 
> Talks are going ahead for the possibility of an invititational amateur Grand Prix similar to the Arnold Classic
> 
> I can't wait!!! :beer:


L X


----------



## Fantom

I am very honoured to be part of something that is going to be nothing short of awsome.

When Neil asked me for my help I knew it was something I did not want to miss out on no matter how much work was needed.

We have a fantastic team working on this event and we will make sure that we get the top bodybuilders in the world competing at the British Grand Prix for you guys.

This will certainly bring some excitement back into UK bodybuilding for our British pros who we rarely get chance to see compete in person. :beer:

Si Fan


----------



## Fantom

kota2 said:


> ????????????
> 
> Wansnt Zack Khan and Giles Thomas involve in this? didnt know you were invole in this Fantom!!! congrats
> 
> What happened to Zack?


Zack as you know suffered a bad leg injury in June so he is concentrating on getting better for his comeback next year.

I just write the cheques :lol:


----------



## Fantom

kota2 said:


> ????????????
> 
> Wansnt Zack Khan and Giles Thomas involve in this? didnt know you were invole in this Fantom!!! congrats
> 
> What happened to Zack?





kota2 said:


> hahaha doesn't sound like zack to give up this opportunity regardless of the leg injury mmmm
> 
> so is giles still involve?
> 
> peronally u should have the venue near brum near the temple gym so all the pro can visit...the edxcel centre is a s**hole imo


Bit too late to change the venue now as it's been paid for!!!

But yeah I would have preferred Brum as we had originally booked the ICC right by Temple Gym.....(Handy for me)

Giles will help promote the show in anyway he can:thumbup1:

London Excel a S**T HOLE?? You obvisouly havent been down Temple Gym:lol:


----------



## MrO2b

bang on, can't wait for this! i was wondering why the BodyPower event didn't have a bigger show associated with it? their expo is awesome, not far behind the Olympia version.

cheers.


----------



## Fantom

MrO2b said:


> bang on, can't wait for this! i was wondering why the BodyPower event didn't have a bigger show associated with it? their expo is awesome, not far behind the Olympia version.
> 
> cheers.


Mainly due to timing as our Grand Prix is only 2 weeks after the Arnold Classic so atheletes will still be in shape so we intend on getting the top bodybuilders over. Bodypower is in May and there are not any major shows around then and I don't think they would get top names as we have done. 

We also have a seperate auditorium for our pro show which seats upto 4000 people so plenty of room and no one will be fighting to view the stage like the show at Bodypower.

Our event is also backed by WEIDER, the same team that organises the Mr Olympia contest so it will be something special. :thumbup1:


----------



## Simon m

This is great and something we should all go to.

I know that Lee Priest is looking forward to this as he might not be able to do the Sacramento show due to some financial constraints he has at present.


----------



## Fantom

Simon m said:


> This is great and something we should all go to.
> 
> I know that Lee Priest is looking forward to this as he might not be able to do the Sacramento show due to some financial constraints he has at present.


Neil is prepping Lee Priest so he will make sure he does the British Grand Prix!!!


----------



## kac

This should be fcking awsome cant wait.


----------



## Magic Torch

Fantom said:


> Neil is prepping Lee Priest so he will make sure he does the British Grand Prix!!!


Lee priest on stage! Wow worth the ticket money alone IMO!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Magic Torch said:


> Lee priest on stage! Wow worth the ticket money alone IMO!


x2

be great to see him compete again, would love to come to this, I havnt even been to a bodybuilding comp but this sounds too good to pass up.


----------



## Magic Torch

On a side note, who is going to get their pro card at the Brits this year and also do this show?!!?

Alvin Small?

Daz Ball?


----------



## glen danbury

very much looking forward to this:thumb:


----------



## steveg

its great to see a Grand Prix coming back to the UK, and agree that it should be supported 100%, i personally wouldnt miss it for the world!


----------



## gym rat

Magic Torch said:


> On a side note, who is going to get their pro card at the Brits this year and also do this show?!!?
> 
> Alvin Small?
> 
> Daz Ball?


imo alvin hands down


----------



## supercell

Hey dude spell my name right!! 'I' not 'Y'

LLEWELLIN

Many thanks

Jxx


----------



## supercell

As much as like Daz, Alvin should win his pro card this year IF he can nail his conditioning from the back. If not then the door is left ajar for a heavyweight to take it IMO!

For Daz to get his pro card I feel he needs to do the AAC again and place in the top 5 there (and this time not fall asleep and miss the prejudging lol), cos winning the British overall would be a hard task for him. That's not to say he cant do it but I feel it would be difficult with the depth of competitors in the lighter classes i.e heavy and light heavyweights.

Just my humble opinion of course )

J


----------



## Lou

Fantom said:


> I am very honoured to be part of something that is going to be nothing short of awsome.
> 
> When Neil asked me for my help I knew it was something I did not want to miss out on no matter how much work was needed.
> 
> We have a fantastic team working on this event and we will make sure that we get the top bodybuilders in the world competing at the British Grand Prix for you guys.
> 
> This will certainly bring some excitement back into UK bodybuilding for our British pros who we rarely get chance to see compete in person. :beer:
> 
> Si Fan


Funny how the question about the Ladies physique class was completely missed....So why is there NO ladies physique class at the British Grand prix???


----------



## Fantom

Lou said:


> Funny how the question about the Ladies physique class was completely missed....So why is there NO ladies physique class at the British Grand prix???


We can certainly discuss it and put it to the UKBFF comittee......more the merrier in my opinion


----------



## Incredible Bulk

supercell said:


> Hey dude spell my name right!! 'I' not 'Y'
> 
> LLEWELLIN
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Jxx


 :whistling:  :blush:


----------



## WWR

Ex-SRD said:


> Thanks for the comments and support, guys and girls!
> 
> Incredible_bulk, Si Fan or me will keep you updated with new announcements


Have you been getting fashing "advice" from rack? :s


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

chem said:


> masoom @ 192lbs


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : that is insane !


----------



## ElfinTan

Fantom said:


> We can certainly discuss it and put it to the UKBFF comittee......more the merrier in my opinion


 :thumb:


----------



## Fantom

Here you are guys and girls............. :thumb:


----------



## Greyphantom

Awesome... is the website working just yet? I get a default domain web page when trying it...


----------



## Fantom

Greyphantom said:


> Awesome... is the website working just yet? I get a default domain web page when trying it...


Should have something up and running by next week..... :bounce:


----------



## Ex-SRD

Greyphantom said:


> Awesome... is the website working just yet? I get a default domain web page when trying it...


I had a meeting today with the web developer who'll be working with is on this project, and he plans to get some pages up this week :thumb:


----------



## Fantom

Hey James, Lets not forget to mention that we have 8 time Mr Olympia Lee Haney and Shawn Ray as Master of Ceremonies..........


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Fantom said:


> Hey James, Lets not forget to mention that we have 8 time Mr Olympia Lee Haney and Shawn Ray as Master of Ceremonies..........


wow :beer: :thumbup1:


----------



## round 2

Im glad they switch from brummie land just down the road from me:thumb:

Lee haney:cool: deffo goin


----------



## Jem

I am soooo attending this - should be good !

Should deffo organise a UKM meet for this instead of people waiting until afterwards and then saying 'oh I saw you but didnt say hello' like the Expo


----------



## Fantom

Jem said:


> I am soooo attending this - should be good !
> 
> Should deffo organise a UKM meet for this instead of people waiting until afterwards and then saying 'oh I saw you but didnt say hello' like the Expo


Jem we are having a buffet/party afterwards so maybe you can sort someting out for then?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Jem said:


> I am soooo attending this - should be good !
> 
> Should deffo organise a UKM meet for this instead of people waiting until afterwards and then saying 'oh *I saw you but didnt say hello' *like the Expo


Just like the MT show too eh Em? :lol:


----------



## Fivos

Hey Fantom...

If you need any pics from the Olympia for advertising just let me know and you can use them for free.. just take a look on my web site for any you want.

Fivos


----------



## Greyphantom

Fantom said:


> Hey James, Lets not forget to mention that we have 8 time Mr Olympia Lee Haney and Shawn Ray as Master of Ceremonies..........


Now that is TOO cool... hold me a vip ticket... :thumb:



Fantom said:


> Jem we are having a buffet/party afterwards so maybe you can sort someting out for then?


also very cool... would be well up for that...



Incredible Bulk said:


> Just like the MT show too eh Em? :lol:


----------



## Jem

Fantom said:


> Jem we are having a buffet/party afterwards so maybe you can sort someting out for then?


yeah that sounds good - keep us informed then and we can sort something out for sure :thumb:



Incredible Bulk said:


> Just like the MT show too eh Em? :lol:


Oi you were busy doing your thang baby  ...and it was feckin roasting hoooot :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fantom

Fivos said:


> Hey Fantom...
> 
> If you need any pics from the Olympia for advertising just let me know and you can use them for free.. just take a look on my web site for any you want.
> 
> Fivos


Thanks Fivos, are you going to the Olympia?? We have a booth there to promote our show, make sure you pop by if you go............


----------



## OJay

cant wait for this now going to be biiiiiiiig


----------



## solidcecil

will there be any kind of vip access, where you can meet the pro's etc..?


----------



## crazycacti

I've got to get myself tickets for this.

The lineup, the MCs.... fair play. This event is going to be one hell of an event not to miss it seems.


----------



## Fantom

Greekgoddess said:


> So if the pro show is going to be in a separate arena from the expo, how will they tie in with each other timing wise? ie will you run other events at the same time as the show? Will one ticket give admittance to both or will people need to buy more than one ticket to see the show and the expo/other events? Have you worked out yet how the judging/finals will be run over the two days?
> 
> I am just figuring out if I would need to buy tickets for both days if I come over to see the show and expo....thanks.


Pre judging for the mens pro show will start at 10am Sunday morning. With the finals starting at 7pm when the expo closes. This is mainly due to costs involved in hiring the auditorium for the day. (£45,000 for one day!!!)

Tickets will be sold seperatley for pre judjing and finals.

The idea is for everyone to spend two days at the event as there will be plenty to see and do.

We will be publishing prices on the website shortly.


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Fantom said:


> Jem we are having a buffet/party afterwards so maybe you can sort someting out for then?


PARTY:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

i'll bring some cheesecake


----------



## Jem

Khaos said:


> i'll bring some cheesecake


Andy I will sit next to you then ...make sure it's toffee :lol:


----------



## Inked

Not showing up on the excel webby for this date as others have booked this date

http://www.excel-london.co.uk/whatson/2011/03/


----------



## Kate1976

Oh count me in...for once its just up the road from me


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Oh count me in...for once its just up the road from me


Well that's me bed and cheesecake sorted then :lol: :bounce: :lol: I'm doing well here :thumb:


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> Well that's me bed and cheesecake sorted then :lol: :bounce: :lol: I'm doing well here :thumb:


Now if the organisers can just get Frank McGrath involved...hat trick :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Now if the organisers can just get Frank McGrath involved...hat trick :thumb:


 :drool: :drool: :drool: ....I might get a touch too excited then 

saying that - if they can get frank ...and get him to smile ...that'd be even better :whistling:


----------



## Ex-SRD

Inked said:


> Not showing up on the excel webby for this date as others have booked this date
> 
> http://www.excel-london.co.uk/whatson/2011/03/


We are aware of this. It is booked, rest assured, but we have things to finalise before they display it.


----------



## Ex-SRD

Fivos said:


> Hey Fantom...
> 
> If you need any pics from the Olympia for advertising just let me know and you can use them for free.. just take a look on my web site for any you want.
> 
> Fivos


Cool, thanks. I was going to speak to you about this anyway Fiv. I texted you the other day. Maybe we can chat on the phone sometime next week, mate - about a few things.


----------



## Ex-SRD

solidcecil said:


> will there be any kind of vip access, where you can meet the pro's etc..?


Hi SC!

Yes, there are different ticket prices (just finalising them for the website) and yes, there will be a VIP party afterwards where you can meet pros. The party will be Sunday night after the show - you'll probably find Simon and me flaked out in the corner after months of fatigue!


----------



## Lou

Fantom said:


> We can certainly discuss it and put it to the UKBFF comittee......more the merrier in my opinion


I am sure there are more than a few fans that would love to see some of our Pro ladies.....!!


----------



## Greyphantom

Ex-SRD said:


> Hi SC!
> 
> Yes, there are different ticket prices (just finalising them for the website) and yes, there will be a VIP party afterwards where you can meet pros. The party will be Sunday night after the show - you'll probably find Simon and me flaked out in the corner after months of fatigue!


With this in mind when the pricing is up can we buy them then or is there a sale date?


----------



## Ex-SRD

Greyphantom said:


> With this in mind when the pricing is up can we buy them then or is there a sale date?


We're aiming to have tickets for sale well in time for Xmas!


----------



## solidcecil

cant wait for this its my 21st on the sat!


----------



## Greyphantom

Ex-SRD said:


> We're aiming to have tickets for sale well in time for Xmas!


Yeah baby, know what I'm getting for xmas this year... whoop...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ISOPURE have signed up as the main expo sponsor!

http://www.isopure.co.uk/


----------



## XL

Any news as to when tickets go on sale?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

not yet brandl, as soon as James, Fantom or myself know anything we'll post something up


----------



## XL

:thumbup1:


----------



## Ex-SRD

We're aiming to get them up for sale early December


----------



## bigphil1982

I'm really looking forward to this. Bodypower was/will be a long travel and weekend stay so it's good that this is gonna be just round the corner.


----------



## Fantom

Now added to the 202 class, Kevin English (2008/2009 Mr Olympia 202) and (2007 Mr Olympia 202) David Henry, and also Jose Raymond.

And Rollley Winkelar to the mens open class.................


----------



## XL

The BGP really is going to be immense. I can't wait.


----------



## ElfinTan

Fantom said:


> Now added to the 202 class, Kevin English (2008/2009 Mr Olympia 202) and (2007 Mr Olympia 202) David Henry, and also Jose Raymond.
> 
> And Rollley Winkelar to the mens open class.................


This is going to be THE class of the show IMO:thumb:....but hey I biased!


----------



## Ex-SRD

The website is now live - more content will be added regularly

http://grandprixexpo.co.uk/


----------



## stri8ted2210

****ing boisssst!


----------



## oaklad

202's definetely looks the one to watch now with them 3 added plus the best of british 202's


----------



## Ex-SRD

*** PRESS RELEASE: 12th November 2010 ***

The IFBB British Grand Prix & Fitness Expo Weekend

Professional bodybuilding is back in the UK in 2011 and this time it's bringing a whole lot more than bodybuilding with it!

On March 19th and 20th 2011 thousands of gym enthusiasts from across the world will descend on the ExCel Centre, London for a huge fitness, bodybuilding and strength expo featuring professional strongman, powerlifting, arm wrestling, MMA, karate and, of course, bodybuilding. As well as these it will also feature other extreme sports like BMXing, skateboarding and pole dancing. Not just for gym goers, the Expo will assure partners and kids also have a fun weekend

Bodybuilding

The International Federation of Bodybuilders (IFBB) will be judging the best pros from around the world just two weeks after they have competed at the highly prestigious Arnold Classic contest in Ohio, USA. Featurds names include top British Pros like Flex Lewis, Shaun Joseph-Tavernier and John Hodgson.

The event will also feature the new Euro Amateur Olympia, where Europe's top amateurs will be invited to battle it out.

Strongman

Giants Live are holding their British Grand Prix Strongman with Americans Derek Poundstone and Brian Shaw invading to battle it out with Britain's Terry Hollands, Laurence Shahlaei and Mark Felix, Iceland's Stefan Solvi Petursson, Norway's Richard Skog and others. As a qualifier for World's Strongest Man, this event will be televised later in the year!

There will also be an open amateur strongman eliminator with the two winners going on to compete against the pros.

Trade Stands

Top nutrition and supplement brands and stores will be featured at the expo giving away free samples and testers. Many stands will be interactive and fun. Gym clothing and equipment companies will also be present.

Seminars

With seminars from physiotherapists, nutritionists and personal trainers, visitors will leave the ExCel knowledge-empowered and ready improve their own progress. There will also be open floor seminars with some of the featured stars.

Fitness Models

The expo will feature fitness models and there is also a fitness cover model search event open to those who think they have what it takes.

For more details see www.grandprixexpo.co.uk or email [email protected] or check out the forum http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/British-Grand-Prix-Fitness-Expo-f145.aspx


----------



## Jem

Nice ! thanks for the info James


----------



## MrO2b

maybe i missed something, but are tickets available yet and how much are they?

thanks.


----------



## steveg

This is gonna be an unmissable event and i cant wait to be there!!


----------



## Ex-SRD

MrO2b said:


> maybe i missed something, but are tickets available yet and how much are they?
> 
> thanks.


Hi there

No, they are not available yet; but we're hoping to have them available from early December in time for Xmas pressies!

We'll post on here when they're available and we'll keep you posted with all new updates.


----------



## MrO2b

Ex-SRD said:


> Hi there
> 
> No, they are not available yet; but we're hoping to have them available from early December in time for Xmas pressies!
> 
> We'll post on here when they're available and we'll keep you posted with all new updates.


ok, nice one. any rough ideas on price/capacity?


----------



## Ex-SRD

We'll get back to you really soon with prices.

Capactity for the Expo will be loads! For the show it will be over 3,000


----------



## Incredible Bulk

nice promo vid guys


----------



## Ex-SRD

More details of the Strongman


----------



## defdaz

Really looking forward to this!


----------



## PHMG

So is early december definatly the time when we can buy tickets James.

Rough idea of price?

Edit: just seen above posts 

Idea of really rough price lol.

Will it be over £30 each?


----------



## Magic Torch

When are they going to announce the Ametuer classes and invitees? that will be interesting!


----------



## Fantom

Amateur class will be top three from this years UKBFF British Championships. We will be having u70kg, u75kg, u80kg, u85kg, u90kg, 90 - 100kg and o100kg.


----------



## Fantom

Ticket prices will be VERY competive!! :beer:


----------



## Magic Torch

Fantom said:


> Amateur class will be top three from this years UKBFF British Championships. We will be having u70kg, u75kg, u80kg, u85kg, u90kg, 90 - 100kg and o100kg.


So it'll be a haroldas vs Barney part 2?! with IFBB judges.....Awesome!


----------



## Fantom

Don't think Haraldoss will be doing it as he wants to concentrate on the British Champs next year, but we will have some of Europe's top amateur bodybuliders too as this will be called the "MR Olympia Euro Amateur" contest hence the seven weight classes...  _


----------



## Ex-SRD

Details of ticket prices now announced: http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/blog/post/Ticket-for-the-British-Grand-Prix-Fitness-Expo-Weekend.aspx


----------



## Ex-SRD

And check the new logo:


----------



## Greyphantom

I am so up for the ticket only VIP pass for the weekend... bring it on baby... :thumb:


----------



## laurie g

looking forward to this


----------



## Ex-SRD

BMX & Skateboarding at the British Grand Prix & Fitness Expo


----------



## veritas

Fantom said:


> Amateur class will be top three from this years UKBFF British Championships. We will be having u70kg, u75kg, u80kg, u85kg, u90kg, 90 - 100kg and o100kg.


So does that mean we won't see likes of Daz Ball and Stuart Core who weren't able to compete last year! pity I'm sure there other indiviudals in the other class categories too who should be considered


----------



## Ex-SRD

Well Daz won't be able to as he'll have only just started training again after his injury!


----------



## Ex-SRD

New IFBB British Grand Prix & Fitness Expo website now live: http://www.grandprixexpo.co.uk/


----------



## MrO2b

James- will it be possible to secure group discounts for tickets? i know there's plenty of guys from our gym who will be keen to go.

thanks.


----------



## MIKE.KING

My Daddy MiKe King will be competing at the British Grand Prix with his return the pro circuit.

Jazmin King.

xxx


----------



## Fantom

I had an email from a very well known top IFBB Pro Bodybuilder from the 90s who wishes to make his comeback at the British Grand Prix next year!!


----------



## Greyphantom

VIP ticket is mine, mine I tell you... Any idea when they will be up for sale mate? am gagging for this and know a few who are very keen to go...


----------



## Fantom

Greyphantom said:


> VIP ticket is mine, mine I tell you... Any idea when they will be up for sale mate? am gagging for this and know a few who are very keen to go...


We are hoping they will be up for sale from next week just in time for XMAS.......just keep checking on the new website or on here.............. :thumb:


----------



## chem1436114520

come on the si giz a clue ?

is it . I W?


----------



## Fantom

chem said:


> come on the si giz a clue ?
> 
> is it . I W?


Nope, ill give you a clue he only did one olympia in 1988...........


----------



## Greyphantom

Fantom said:


> We are hoping they will be up for sale from next week just in time for XMAS.......just keep checking on the new website or on here.............. :thumb:


cool will probably have to do it from Aus then as off on 14th... bring it on baby...


----------



## Ex-SRD

MrO2b said:


> James- will it be possible to secure group discounts for tickets? i know there's plenty of guys from our gym who will be keen to go.
> 
> thanks.


Due to the nature of the 12 different ticket options, this will not be possible, because people may want to choose different things. You can see the different ticket options here: http://www.grandprixexpo.co.uk/tickets.asp


----------



## Ex-SRD

MIKE.KING said:


> My Daddy MiKe King will be competing at the British Grand Prix with his return the pro circuit.
> 
> Jazmin King.
> 
> xxx


Sounds great. I saw him when he was judging at the Mr Northants show in October - I announced the event there.


----------



## Ex-SRD

Greyphantom said:


> VIP ticket is mine, mine I tell you... Any idea when they will be up for sale mate? am gagging for this and know a few who are very keen to go...


Yes, there have been techy issues which have meant a small delay, but they should be for sale this week. Check www.grandprixexpo.co.uk for info or the MT Blog category for announcements

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/blog/post/2011-IFBB-British-Grand-Prix-Fitness-Expo-Website-now-up!.aspx

2011 IFBB British Grand Prix & Fitness Expo Website now up!


----------



## Ex-SRD

IFBB British Grand Prix & Fitness Expo Weekend - Tickets now on sale!

Buy directly here


----------



## Greyphantom

Like a moron I immediately bought a VIP ticket without checking the dates... for some reason I thought it was april, but when I was looking at the site I found how wrong I was... DOH... I go in for an op 2 days before the show and am not sure I can make it... will have to consult with the surgeon (and IB cos he had the same so should be able to give me pointers  ) feel a right plonker now...


----------



## Greyphantom

Never mind... after re reading the dates its a month after my op so should be good to go... phew...


----------



## Grandprixexpo

Hi Guys, Tickets are selling really well, the support for the show has been massive and it seems to be an event everyone is looking forward to! Go to www.grandprixexpo.co.uk to get your tickets, starting from as little as £25, its a tiny price to be part of something on this scale! Its going to be one to remember!


----------



## djf

Hi

Bit confused if I have got tickets or not!! When I bought the tickets I got the following e-mail.

"Dear DJF,

Thanks for your order XX which has been successfully received. This email simply acknowledges that we have received your offer to purchase the tickets. It is NOT acknowledgement that we have accepted your order. We will contact you separately to acknowledge whether or not your order has been successful.

If there are any processing problems with your order you will receive an email advising you of the problem and the course of action that you can take to resolve the problem.

To check the status of your order you can log into our website at any time using the link http://tickets.grandprixexpo.co.uk/account and entering the login details used when you placed your order online.

We would like to take this opportunity to thank you for your interest in the 2011 IFBB British Grand Prix & Fitness Expo Weekend and hope to see you on the site again soon.

Kind Regards

Y3T Marketing Ltd

For the IFBB British Grand Prix & Fitness Expo Weekend"

However just recieved an e-mail

"Hi there

Thank you for your recent enquiry regarding the IFBB British Grand Prix & Fitness Expo Weekend. We can now confirm that tickets are available: simply go to www.grandprixexpo.co.uk and click 'buy tickets now'.

Tickets for the Fitness Expo are £25 per day or £40 for the weekend. You can also buy tickets for the IFBB Pro Bodybuilding Main Show and prejudging, or a VIP Package which includes everything: including the After Show Party!

Not only is this your chance to attend the first IFBB British Grand Prix Bodybuilding show in 7 years featuring top pro bodybuilders from across the world, we also have the Giant's Live qualifier for World's Strongest Man! With trade stands from the top brands, seminars arms wrestling, powerlifting, MMA, BMX, skateboarding and a search for the next top fitness models it promises to be the only Expo worth visiting this year!

Get your tickets now!

Renee Watters

Event Coordinator

IFBB British Grand Prix & Fitness Expo Weekend

T: +44(0)1536 416233

www.grandprixexpo.co.uk"

My question is, have I bought any tickets yet?

I have tried to use the link to check the status of my order but it does not appear to be working at the moment.


----------



## solidcecil

getting 2 vip pakages on mon


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Greyphantom said:


> Like a moron I immediately bought a VIP ticket without checking the dates... for some reason I thought it was april, but when I was looking at the site I found how wrong I was... DOH... I go in for an op 2 days before the show and am not sure I can make it... will have to consult with the surgeon (and IB cos he had the same so should be able to give me pointers  ) feel a right plonker now...


you'll be fine, just dont plan on running, jumping lol.

all thigns going well you should be walking after the op.


----------



## Ex-SRD

There is no map on the site. However, seat sections are allocated according to the price charged, but people can't select their seats I'm afraid. The cheapest ones are at the back, the middle two are on the sides and at the front of the back (if that makes sense. Here's a sort of layout diagram:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

xxxxx xxxxx xxxxx

xxxxx xxxxx xxxxx

xxxxx xxxxx xxxxx

xxxxx xxxxx xxxxx

STAGE


----------



## Ex-SRD

ok that sort of worked. The two side bits are tiered, as is the back. The middle bit is on the floor

Make sense?


----------



## nibbsey

Brian Buchannon ???


----------



## oaklad

Tickets sorted. making a day of it sunday. Expo during the day then evening show went for B grade.

just hotel to sort now


----------



## God

Ex-SRD said:


> There is no map on the site. However, seat sections are allocated according to the price charged, but people can't select their seats I'm afraid. The cheapest ones are at the back, the middle two are on the sides and at the front of the back (if that makes sense. Here's a sort of layout diagram:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> xxxxx xxxxx xxxxx
> 
> xxxxx xxxxx xxxxx
> 
> xxxxx xxxxx xxxxx
> 
> xxxxx xxxxx xxxxx
> 
> STAGE


Thanks, ordered my tickets now.


----------



## Ex-SRD

Good stuff. Remember, if you order earlier you stand better chances of getting better seats as we're allocating from the front!

Plus, if people want them by Xmas order them my Tuesday 12 noon and we'll send them first class


----------



## nellsuk

Got my 2x tickets for the sunday night finals. Cant wait to see the big names back competing in England, with the best of our home grown boys. One to remember!!!


----------



## Fantom

More names confirmed to compete, Rolley Winklar, Toney Freeman, Ronny Rockel and Jonny Jackson............. :bounce:


----------



## MrO2b

awesome! i let Ronny Rockel jump the taxi queue in front of me outside the Orleans Arena, after the Olympia last year.


----------



## Grandprixexpo

Yes if you recieved your confirmation email you have got tickets, the second email is a mail shot sent out to everyone who enquired before the tickets went on sale.


----------



## solidcecil

VIP pass coming my way!


----------



## chris29bb

Really looking forward to this - Just bought VIP ticket for both prejudge and show. Hopeing they are close to front. Is the full competitor list avail yet?


----------



## solidcecil

When will the timetable be released? Eg. What's on at what times.


----------



## oaklad

Invites to Arnold classic so good shout they will step on stage at Grand Prix too

Evan Centopani

Toney Freeman

Marius Graatrud

Dexter Jackson

Johnnie Jackson

Victor Martinez

Essa Obaid

Ben Pakulski

Robert Piotrkowicz

Ronny Rockel

Branch Warren

Roelly Winklaar

Dennis Wolf


----------



## Ex-SRD

The Final time-table wil not be released until a couple of weeks before as some events will still be organised right up until the end! However, we have the IFBB show times already


----------



## Ex-SRD

XXX


----------



## Greyphantom

Holy cow thats awesome... got my VIP ticket and so damn looking forward to it... thanks to you guys for all you hard work...


----------



## solidcecil

Ex-SRD said:


> The Final time-table wil not be released until a couple of weeks before as some events will still be organised right up until the end! However, we have the IFBB show times already


cool, its just because i wont be able to get up there until about 12-1ish on the sat and dont want to miss anything too good.


----------



## ElfinTan

Any news on the GPC Powerlifting qualifier would be greatly apreciated!


----------



## Mike Gelsei

Great to see the Grand Prix back! I urge everyone to support this event - it's fantastic for British bodybuilding, everyone will benefit.

I can only imagine the time, effort and money it takes to put on - I run a UKBFF qualifier and that is stressful enough!

So please make the effort to go even if it's for just 1 day.

Good luck to everyone involved.


----------



## solidcecil

got my tickets through today


----------



## Ex-SRD

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/blog/post/The-First-Joe-Weidere28099s-Mr-Olympia-Euro-Amateur-Event-The-International-Cup.aspx


----------



## Grandprixexpo

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/tm.aspx?m=4291602


----------



## Ex-SRD

KnuckleUp Presents MMA at the Grand Prix Fitness Expo Weekend


----------



## Dagman72

Is there anything going on between the time the expo finishes (4pm) and the pro show which starts at 7pm - I could be wrong on times!

Thanks


----------



## borostu82

Ex-SRD said:


> IFBB British Grand Prix & Fitness Expo Weekend - Tickets now on sale!
> 
> Buy directly here


I'm having a bit of an issue. I cant ammend my order. I selected 2 VIP tickets but changed my mind and when back and selected 2 for seating area B but now i cant remove the VIP tickets.

Can anyone help out? I have tried closing the window.


----------



## borostu82

i have sorted it now


----------



## Magic Torch

When is the amateur bodybuilding on?


----------



## Fantom

Magic Torch said:


> When is the amateur bodybuilding on?


Saturday daytime


----------



## Greyphantom

is there a timetable of events out?


----------



## Ex-SRD

This time is for the exhibitors to pack up, pop back to the hotel and change for the night show.

There's nothing on as such, but the ExCel will still be buzzing - why not arrange a meet up and grab some food? There are bars and resteraunts at the West entrance


----------



## Ex-SRD

Greyphantom said:


> is there a timetable of events out?


Not yet, as some things still need to be finalised. But we are working on one and I'll put it in the sub-forum on MT next week (with gaps)


----------



## Musashi

Ex-SRD said:


> Not yet, as some things still need to be finalised. But we are working on one and I'll put it in the sub-forum on MT next week (with gaps)


Could you post it on here or www.testosteronemuscle.co.uk please as some of us don't visit MT.

Thanks


----------



## Huntingground

Which is the ticket for me? I want to see the strongman and also the final show - both on Sunday.

If I buy "IFBB British Grand Prix Main Show - Sunday 20th March 7.00pm - SEATING AREA B", does this allow me into the expo all day on Sunday and the main show?

Apologies if I am being a little thick.

Edit : Just re-read it and it looks as though I will need this ticket as well for the day time activities "Fitness Expo - Sunday 20th March" so total cost would be £70.


----------



## Ex-SRD

OldMan said:


> Could you post it on here or www.testosteronemuscle.co.uk please as some of us don't visit MT.
> 
> Thanks


You don't have to visit MT to look for it - the sub-forum is the link on www.grandprixexpo.co.uk and I'll make sure the list is posted here and on other sites


----------



## Ex-SRD

Hi HG

Yes, you'll need to get a ticket for Sunday's Expo (which will include the Giants Live Strongman and the Amateur Olympia) and a seperate ticket according to which price you wish to pat for the IFBB Main show on Sunday night

Hope this helps!


----------



## Musashi

Ex-SRD said:


> You don't have to visit MT to look for it - the sub-forum is the link on www.grandprixexpo.co.uk and I'll make sure the list is posted here and on other sites


Thanks mate 

Looking forward to the event.


----------



## Greyphantom

Cheers J... looking forward to it mate...


----------



## 3752

i had the chance to see Paul George run through his compulsories last night at Olympic Gym, Paul is renown for being the most conditioned guy onstage this year will be no different....although what has changed is the size and thickness he has gained whilst still keeping a balanced impressive physique......definatly something to be seen.....


----------



## Greyphantom

Ooooh Paul you tease... stop it, I'm loving it


----------



## Ex-SRD

KunckleUp :: Stand Your Ground at the IFBB Grand Prix Expo


----------



## 3752

Greyphantom said:


> Ooooh Paul you tease... stop it, I'm loving it


i was very impressed, i am back up at the gym in about 3 weeks time i will see if Paul will allow a pic to be taken....


----------



## Ex-SRD

*The MuscleTalk Stand at the Grand Prix Fitness Expo*


----------



## Grandprixexpo

We have a few videos for you to watch which we give you an idea of how this event is growing and how much has gone into it!http://http://www.youtube.com/user/GrandPrixExpo?feature=mhum#p/u/5/CejxVeeGWJA


----------



## Grandprixexpo

Another one to check out


----------



## bambam123

I'm there


----------



## Grandprixexpo

Find out what Shaun J Tavernier thinks about making his Pro Debut!http://www.youtube.com/user/GrandPrixExpo?feature=mhum#p/u/6/fOmHUp8MkA0


----------



## Grandprixexpo

Find out what John Hodgson gets off his chest as he preps for the IFBB British Grand Prix and Fitness Expo

http://www.youtube.com/user/JohnHodgsonIFBBPRO#p/a/u/0/lshCyhYCHCc


----------



## Grandprixexpo

Power lifting at the British Grand Prix and Fitness Expo!

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/blog/post/Powerlifting-at-the-2011-IFBB-British-Grand-Prix-Fitness-Expo-Weekend.aspx


----------



## hilly

can some1 help

do i need to buy both a weekend expo pass for 40 quid and a tickets for pre judging and the main show if i want to go so in theory it could cost 40 for expo, 30 for pre judging and 45 for main show.

also whats the difference between the 4 ticket prices for pre judging and main show?

much appreciated


----------



## stow

Guess James Collier will now officially be known as Jason Collier.


----------



## Fantom

hilly said:


> can some1 help
> 
> do i need to buy both a weekend expo pass for 40 quid and a tickets for pre judging and the main show if i want to go so in theory it could cost 40 for expo, 30 for pre judging and 45 for main show.
> 
> also whats the difference between the 4 ticket prices for pre judging and main show?
> 
> much appreciated


If you want to visit the expo sat and sun then yes you have to buy the £40 weekend ticket and yes you'll also have to buy seperate tickets for the pre judging and finals tickets for the sunday. The difference in price reflects on where you sit, for instance the £35 pre judge tickets are the closest to the stage and same with the finals tickets.

Hope this helps


----------



## hilly

much appreciated


----------



## Grandprixexpo

hilly said:


> can some1 help
> 
> do i need to buy both a weekend expo pass for 40 quid and a tickets for pre judging and the main show if i want to go so in theory it could cost 40 for expo, 30 for pre judging and 45 for main show.
> 
> also whats the difference between the 4 ticket prices for pre judging and main show?
> 
> much appreciated


Yes, that is correct, say you wanted to attand the whole weekend

£40 for expo weekend

£30 for pre judging saturday

£45 for main show sunday

or £175 for a VIP weekend ticket with access to an amazing aftershow party!!!

The tickets are priced according to how close you are to the stage, the more expensive, the better view. Its hard to explain without seeing the arena. VIP £55 will get you within the first 30 rows, which in a 4000 seated arena is a very goo view, the £45 will get you after row 30, but still on the flat centre seating.


----------



## Greyphantom

that vip ticket at 175 gets a vip seat correct?


----------



## Ex-SRD

Greyphantom said:


> that vip ticket at 175 gets a vip seat correct?


Correct. Plus the after party VIP area (details released this week!)


----------



## Greyphantom

would be doing the booty dance if I could James... you guys are doing an awesome job getting this up and running and the shows and expo all look so damn good... well done guys...


----------



## Ex-SRD

*The After Party of the IFBB British Grand Prix & Fitness Expo Weekend*


----------



## Musashi

Could someone help please?

I have my tickets for the GP on Sunday: both the convention during the day and the main show in the evening.

I've booked and paid for seating area B (£45 a seat) at the show but the thing is my tickets say Ca22 and Ca23.

Dose this mean they have sent me tickets for the wrong area? (as in the cheaper area c area)

I'm not a member on MT forum so can't ask there and I got an automated response when I contacted the GP people.

So can some one answer my question here please or maybe ask on the MT forum on my behalf?

Thanks


----------



## Fantom

OldMan said:


> Could someone help please?
> 
> I have my tickets for the GP on Sunday: both the convention during the day and the main show in the evening.
> 
> I've booked and paid for seating area B (£45 a seat) at the show but the thing is my tickets say Ca22 and Ca23.
> 
> Dose this mean they have sent me tickets for the wrong area? (as in the cheaper area c area)
> 
> I'm not a member on MT forum so can't ask there and I got an automated response when I contacted the GP people.
> 
> So can some one answer my question here please or maybe ask on the MT forum on my behalf?
> 
> Thanks


contact James Collier [email protected] as he is the one doing the sesating arrangements


----------



## Musashi

Thanks mate I have now emailed him.


----------



## Ex-SRD

OldMan said:


> Could someone help please?
> 
> I have my tickets for the GP on Sunday: both the convention during the day and the main show in the evening.
> 
> I've booked and paid for seating area B (£45 a seat) at the show but the thing is my tickets say Ca22 and Ca23.
> 
> Dose this mean they have sent me tickets for the wrong area? (as in the cheaper area c area)
> 
> I'm not a member on MT forum so can't ask there and I got an automated response when I contacted the GP people.
> 
> So can some one answer my question here please or maybe ask on the MT forum on my behalf?
> 
> Thanks


You have the correct seats. We have 6 blocks you see, and the price band doesn't correspond to blocks


----------



## Ex-SRD

Fantom said:


> contact James Collier [email protected] as he is the one doing the fcking everything


I've edited that for you, Si ;-)


----------



## Incredible Bulk

News just in that Derek Poundstone has sadly injured himself and thrown out his back so he will not be competing at the Arnold Classic nor at the IFBB British Grand Prix Expo as planned.

HOWEVER

*He will still be coming to the UK for the British Grand Prix weekend *to meet the fans at the expo as previously planned. He will still be doing his seminars and for the meet and greet so please pass the word on that they big man will still be there.


----------



## Greyphantom

Incredible Bulk said:


> News just in that Derek Poundstone has sadly injured himself and thrown out his back so he will not be competing at the Arnold Classic nor at the IFBB British Grand Prix Expo as planned.
> 
> HOWEVER
> 
> *He will still be coming to the UK for the British Grand Prix weekend *to meet the fans at the expo as previously planned. He will still be doing his seminars and for the meet and greet so please pass the word on that they big man will still be there.


both bad and good news... damn hes not competing that would have been something to see... which seminars are these? are they part of the expo events?


----------



## gunit

can anyone tell me if Dexter Jackson is coming over to compete???


----------



## Fantom

gunit said:


> can anyone tell me if Dexter Jackson is coming over to compete???


I'll ask him


----------



## Nickthegreek

Got my tickets in the post yesterday to the expo and show on

Sunday . Im bringing binoculars . Loving it !!!


----------



## Nicko11

Just bought my ticket can't wait


----------



## gunit

Nice one Simon he is top notch imo,met him in Orlando last yr and he is a top guy!This is going to be a great show!!


----------



## Ex-SRD

*What's Happening, Where and When at the 2011 IFBB British Grand Prix & Fitness Expo Weekend*


----------



## Ex-SRD

*Seminars at the Grand Prix Fitness Expo*


----------



## supercell

Hi guys,

Couple of questions for you guys.

Firstly where and when is the athletes meeting and weigh in?

Secondly I have purchased tickets for my girlfriend (VIP pre judge and finals) plus a sat pass to the expo. Im guessing that as an athlete I get into the after show party free of charge? Would I then have to buy a separate ticket for my girl?

Thirdly, I want to stay at the official hotel on the sunday night (so I can have a few cheeky ones) and wondered what and where is the official hotel and are there still any rooms reserved or left for the athletes?

Many thanks guys and great job well done thus far!!!

James


----------



## Ex-SRD

James - please email me with those questions


----------



## Ex-SRD

With just 2 weeks to go, here are some IFBB Grand Prix musings!


----------



## Greyphantom

Hi there, not sure if anyone knows but will there be stalls where companies will be offering show specials and so forth?


----------



## defdaz

Daz, look here: http://www.grandprixexpo.co.uk/exhibitors.asp - lots!!

Not sure if it's ok to post this here but Zack Khan's running a draw to win two all-weekend expo tickets - just buy a product from his site zackkingkhan.com between now and March 15th to be entered into the draw!


----------



## Greyphantom

cheers D... they have extreme exhibiting so might wait...


----------



## Ex-SRD

I can say that 1 Rep Max Clothing will be offering show discounts


----------



## Ex-SRD

Both Arnold Champs come to London Next Week! http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/blog/post/Both-Arnold-Champs-come-to-London-Next-Week!.aspx


----------



## Greyphantom

Next week... yeah baby its coming up fast, bet you and the others are running round like blue ar$ed flies getting it all sorted now J...


----------



## hermie07

gutted that i cant make this due to work commitments but is there going to be any live streaming of the main events?? also is there a final line up for the 202 i can see? many thanks and good luck to all


----------



## Ex-SRD

Greyphantom said:


> Next week... yeah baby its coming up fast, bet you and the others are running round like blue ar$ed flies getting it all sorted now J...


It feels like I'm juggling 100 things and once and I'm nearly dropping them all! (But, I'm not: it's going to be a success)


----------



## Ex-SRD

hermie07 said:


> gutted that i cant make this due to work commitments but is there going to be any live streaming of the main events?? also is there a final line up for the 202 i can see? many thanks and good luck to all


We're running a live play-by-play on MuscleTalk - we'll also have video interviews all weekend which will be put up just a couple of hours later during the weekend


----------



## LOCUST

Is there a running order for the evening show out yet? I'm only going Sunday night.

I presume the 202 finals and gp finals are both Sunday night? (I hope).


----------



## carly

cant wait for this!! see you all there!! oh and if it couldnt get any better the 1 and only Jamie Eason is going to be there WOW!! love her so much!!


----------



## Ex-SRD

LOCUST said:


> Is there a running order for the evening show out yet? I'm only going Sunday night.
> 
> I presume the 202 finals and gp finals are both Sunday night? (I hope).


Correct. 202 then Open

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/blog/post/2011-IFBB-British-Grand-Prix-Competitor-List.aspx


----------



## Bucknut

James....why do the 202 competitors get 2 chances to weigh in??......surely if they make the weight on friday they will be a fair portion heavier when they step on stage on the saturday??....if you have to hit a certain criteria ie. a weight limit, surely they should step onstage meeting the criteria??....just seems a touch unfair or open to abuse......and why do open class competitors have to weigh in at all???


----------



## Ex-SRD

Bucknut said:


> James....why do the 202 competitors get 2 chances to weigh in??......surely if they make the weight on friday they will be a fair portion heavier when they step on stage on the saturday??....if you have to hit a certain criteria ie. a weight limit, surely they should step onstage meeting the criteria??....just seems a touch unfair or open to abuse......and why do open class competitors have to weigh in at all???


This is IFBB rules and I cannot answer why. However, the ones who make weight earlier are at an advantage as they can then carb load more


----------



## Bucknut

Ex-SRD said:


> This is IFBB rules and I cannot answer why. However, the ones who make weight earlier are at an advantage as they can then carb load more


Thanks for the reply James....certainly seems a strange rule


----------



## Fantom

Bucknut said:


> Thanks for the reply James....certainly seems a strange rule


Most 202 competitors will actually weigh more than 202lbs when they step on stage due to carbs and water going in.

Kevin English the reigning Mr Olympia 202 weighs in around 215-220 on contest day!!


----------



## bighead1985

carly said:


> cant wait for this!! see you all there!! oh and if it couldnt get any better the 1 and only Jamie Eason is going to be there WOW!! love her so much!!


Jamie Eason is perfect!


----------



## carly

bighead1985 said:


> Jamie Eason is perfect!


I noooooo shes just the cutest, cant wait to meet her!!


----------



## Magic Torch

How long do the tickets take to be sent out? I ordered mine 10 days ago and I havent got them yet, getting a bit worried as only 5 days left till show day!

Thanks


----------



## bighead1985

carly said:


> I noooooo shes just the cutest, cant wait to meet her!!


Working nights so I wont meet her


----------



## Bucknut

Fantom said:


> Most 202 competitors will actually weigh more than 202lbs when they step on stage due to carbs and water going in.
> 
> Kevin English the reigning Mr Olympia 202 weighs in around 215-220 on contest day!!


That's ridiculous, he should be in the open class........what's the point in having a weight class if the weight limit isn't adhered to??


----------



## supercell

Bucknut said:


> That's ridiculous, he should be in the open class........what's the point in having a weight class if the weight limit isn't adhered to??


The limit is adhered to by way of the weigh in. Its the same in any weight limited sport. Boxers dehydrate, weight lifters dehydrate and bodybuilders can do the same. Most boxers and weightlifters hit the stage at a weight considerably higher than the weight class they are allocated too. That's sport mate and its fair in my humble opinion (and that comes from somebody with weight to spare!!!)

What you do to make the weight and what you do to rehydrate/carb load after is up to the individual. But there are more things likely to go wrong regarding conditioning/fullness/stomach bloat etc for those that have sucked down and then rehydrated/loaded back up after.

J


----------



## Incredible Bulk

in mma a few guys i knew would hit the saunas and dehydrate, weigh in and then hit the water...randy couture was well known to do this and have an IV in place over night to ensure he was back up to his normal weight (10+lbs) on fight night


----------



## Ex-SRD

Magic Torch said:


> How long do the tickets take to be sent out? I ordered mine 10 days ago and I havent got them yet, getting a bit worried as only 5 days left till show day!
> 
> Thanks


Mate, email me on [email protected] with your order number or date in which you made the pruchase and your name and I'll look into it for you


----------



## Kev1980

Gutted I can't attend this year but next year I will be there hopefully looking a feeling good 

Good luck everyone taking part and i look forward to reading all about it


----------



## Magic Torch

Ex-SRD said:


> Mate, email me on [email protected] with your order number or date in which you made the pruchase and your name and I'll look into it for you


Thanks James!


----------



## Linny

This is going to be a good weekend:thumbup1:


----------



## Gym-pig

Is this being streamed on the net anywhere ?


----------



## John Hodgson

Fantom said:


> Most 202 competitors will actually weigh more than 202lbs when they step on stage due to carbs and water going in.
> 
> Kevin English the reigning Mr Olympia 202 weighs in around 215-220 on contest day!!


I dont agree with my fellow competitor James (supercell) regards the weigh in as i dont agree it should happen in the fight arena. I believe the weigh in should be morning of the show so that the competitor is a true 202 as you cannot do much the day of the show. This is my personal opinion but thats how it should be in my eye's otherwise do the open class plain and simple!! Lee Priest who's very out spoke, says it as he see's it and fair play to him on most fronts was saying exactly what I have just said.

I would like to see the 202 class have to weigh in on the day of the show like its done at the UKBFF British Championships.


----------



## rocky666

totally agree with the above its like a heavyweight boxer who diets down to the cruiseweight limit 14 stone 4 pounds the day before. His opponent struggles to make the weight limit and comes in at 14 stone. By the time of the fight the bigger guys carbs up and rehydrates upto 15 stone 2 and the other guy comes in at 14 stone 2. So is it 2 cruiserweights fighting or one heavyweight versus a cruiseweight its not fair am sorry.


----------



## Prime_Size

will tickets be available on the door, understand they are £25, but will this price change on the door ?


----------



## chem1436114520

even more they should wiegh them has they are about to walk onstage


----------



## chris29bb

Some pics of Flex taken by me yesterday at the Pre-judge


----------



## chris29bb

a few more


----------



## chris29bb

battery on camera then died - so more from the show tonight


----------



## OJay

that rear lat spread is scary, his tris and forearms!! ouch


----------



## sully807

not as hard as he was at his last show but definatly the year out has improved his weaker areas


----------



## PRL

Flex looks great.

Upper Pec area deffo improvement and overall back development. Wow


----------



## LOCUST

What a show.

202's

1st flex Lewis

2nd John Hodgeson

3rd James llewllin

Open

1st branch warren

2nd rolley winklar

3rd johnnie Jackson

Excuse my spelling.


----------



## MrO2b

We got back at 2.30am last night, had the gym open by 7am this morning, ouch, but it was well worth it to be part of first British Grand Prix in many years. the two winners were both stand out in my opinion. Flex seemed larger than all his competitors and has a mature stage presence which comes from having duelled at the highest level. Branch was visibly vascular even from where we were sitting 40metres away and carries what looks like far more muscle than his bodyweight suggests.

the expo wasn't as large as i thought it would be, maybe some companies wanted to see how the first year went without committing themselves financially.

we met up with some good friends and had a day(Sunday) in the company of many like minded people. however a couple things could be improved, as is generally the case whenever something is done for the first time. general lack of noise from the audience? seriously, WTF? it's not like this show has been on every year, or that you can see the calibre of pro BB every week on your door step. even the Olympia was noisier and i thought that quiet at points. were people in awe? or didn't they realise that the competitors don't want silence when showing their years of hard work? the BNBF shows i watch/compete at are louder! secondly and anyone who's been to the Olympia will vouch for this...when in America samples/t shirts/shakers/etc are literally thrust into your hands as you walk round, shot glasses of products are constantly available to try as are pieces of protein bars/flapjacks. you don't have to ask to try things in the US- they are given to you. the companies realise that you are the potential customer, you are the ones who will spend money on Body building as it's your sport/hobby/pass time so whilst they have you there they will get you to sample their products, not sit back behind a counter/desk and wait for you to go ask if they can blend something up for you. i got a flapjack and one whey sample yesterday, come on people - think about it, show us what you got!

these two things can be easily corrected and a CD/CD player that doesn't skip found then the whole event will, to me, be very, very good. the location worked, the vibe was good and the show went well with Shawn Ray at the helm. thanks to Mr Hill, Mr Fan and Mr Collier and we hope to be part of the Brit GP for many years to come.


----------



## laurie g

What happened to Mike Sheriden in the 202s how come he did not finish??


----------



## biggybarry

I thought it was a wicked weekend! some great events and lots to see and do! i reacon they'll have to get a bigger arena for next year, there gonna out grow that space in no time!


----------



## Rebus

Anyone have the full list of competitors placings for the weekend...James...Neil....anyone???


----------



## Bucknut

supercell said:


> The limit is adhered to by way of the weigh in. Its the same in any weight limited sport. Boxers dehydrate, weight lifters dehydrate and bodybuilders can do the same. Most boxers and weightlifters hit the stage at a weight considerably higher than the weight class they are allocated too. That's sport mate and its fair in my humble opinion (and that comes from somebody with weight to spare!!!)
> 
> What you do to make the weight and what you do to rehydrate/carb load after is up to the individual. But there are more things likely to go wrong regarding conditioning/fullness/stomach bloat etc for those that have sucked down and then rehydrated/loaded back up after.
> 
> J


James.....firstly, congratulations on your placing and Olympia qual......secondly, thanks for the reply, I certainly agree there is potential for disaster with regard to bloat etc however I agree with John H (also congrats on your placing and ticket to Vegas John) I just don't feel the rules, as they stand, are conducive to ensuring a level playing field with regard to weight limits being met when the athletes step on stage.

Brabus...I believe the judges scorecards are available on MD's website


----------



## Greyphantom

MrO2 has some good points... going to do a bit of a review on the GP in a bit (got to get dinner for the kids)... will cover a bit more as there were both good (very good in some cases) and not so good points... over all though thumbs up and look forward to the next improved show... tickets on sale yet


----------



## yannyboy

I went for the whole day yesterday and I must say I was very disappointed with the Expo. I went to the Bodypower Expo last year and there was no comparison. The evening show was excellent although I must say the crowd was a bit quiet at times with some of the guys, especially Branch, trying to get a bit more reaction from the audience. I thought it would be a sell-out but there were quite a few empty seats. Having said that, I will be back next year and since it was the first Grand Prix for a while, I'm sure it will get bigger and better.

P.S. Ronnie Rockel getting 4th was ridiculous.


----------



## Fantom

yannyboy said:


> I went for the whole day yesterday and I must say I was very disappointed with the Expo. I went to the Bodypower Expo last year and there was no comparison. The evening show was excellent although I must say the crowd was a bit quiet at times with some of the guys, especially Branch, trying to get a bit more reaction from the audience. I thought it would be a sell-out but there were quite a few empty seats. Having said that, I will be back next year and since it was the first Grand Prix for a while, I'm sure it will get bigger and better.
> 
> P.S. Ronnie Rockel getting 4th was ridiculous.


The auditorium at the Excel seats 4000 people and we sold over 2500 tickets for the finals on Sunday night, The Olympia only sells around 3500 on a good year so we didnt do too bad for our first year. The Expo will grow in time as more exhibitors come on board and we bring in more events to our show but overall we are all very pleased at our hard work.

Neil, James and myself are true bodybuilding fans, we are not a marketing company like Bodypower who do produce a fantastic event if I say so myself. But in the short space of time we had to pull this show together I think we did a good job:thumb:


----------



## big silver back

Fantom said:


> The auditorium at the Excel seats 4000 people and we sold over 2500 tickets for the finals on Sunday night, The Olympia only sells around 3500 on a good year so we didnt do too bad for our first year. The Expo will grow in time as more exhibitors come on board and we bring in more events to our show but overall we are all very pleased at our hard work.
> 
> Neil, James and myself are true bodybuilding fans, we are not a marketing company like Bodypower who do produce a fantastic event if I say so myself. But in the short space of time we had to pull this show together I think we did a good job:thumb:


Agreed, your hard work paid off mate fantastic weekend!!!!!


----------



## jonno

Well done for organising a great event at such short notice. Things will grow in time as more people get to know about it and opportunities arise. Here`s to a bigger one next year.

:thumb:


----------



## Magic Torch

Fantom said:


> The auditorium at the Excel seats 4000 people and we sold over 2500 tickets for the finals on Sunday night, The Olympia only sells around 3500 on a good year so we didnt do too bad for our first year. The Expo will grow in time as more exhibitors come on board and we bring in more events to our show but overall we are all very pleased at our hard work.
> 
> Neil, James and myself are true bodybuilding fans, we are not a marketing company like Bodypower who do produce a fantastic event if I say so myself. But in the short space of time we had to pull this show together I think we did a good job:thumb:


I dont think anyone is doubting that mate - it was a great show, I think if you guys listen to the feedback and make a few changes to next year it will be amazing! It was such a great idea to have shawn Ray MC, with his banter and the quality of athletes you could have put the show on in the car park and would have been awesome lol! I thought the stage was very good the backdrop and lighting were great.

With a bigger expo (I'm sure there will be more exhibitors next time) and with longer to plan and advertise it will be a much bigger attended event and grow and grow. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Fantom

Magic Torch said:


> I dont think anyone is doubting that mate - it was a great show, I think if you guys listen to the feedback and make a few changes to next year it will be amazing! It was such a great idea to have shawn Ray MC, with his banter and the quality of athletes you could have put the show on in the car park and would have been awesome lol! I thought the stage was very good the backdrop and lighting were great.
> 
> With a bigger expo (I'm sure there will be more exhibitors next time) and with longer to plan and advertise it will be a much bigger attended event and grow and grow. I really enjoyed it.


Thank you guys and we really appreciate any constructive feedback we can get, we are already planning for the 2012 British Grand Prix where we will bring more guest stars, more events, more competitors over and make the whole show bigger and better.

Shawn Ray has asked if he can host the show already so I think he will be a permanant fixture to the Grand Prix along with Lee Haney who I've also booked.

Remember guys without your support there would be no show so Thank you to all that came and spread the word!!


----------



## Magic Torch

Fantom said:


> Thank you guys and we really appreciate any constructive feedback we can get, we are already planning for the 2012 British Grand Prix where we will bring more guest stars, more events, more competitors over and make the whole show bigger and better.
> 
> Shawn Ray has asked if he can host the show already so I think he will be a permanant fixture to the Grand Prix along with Lee Haney who I've also booked.
> 
> Remember guys without your support there would be no show so Thank you to all that came and spread the word!!


That is good news, he is great at working the crowd!

The only thing that let things down for me was the gap between the expo and the main show, well not exactly let things down - just maybe slowed the momentum of the day, I guess a Powerlifting demo there, or an MMA demo or the BMX (which I'm not really in to but looked crazy fun!)....4 till 7 on a sunday is a very sleepy time lol

I guess with more exhibitors next year and maybe more ameteur athletes the day time expo may last a little longer...either way a shorter gap there would massively help! Not knocking it tho the evening show was amazing such a good standard of pro turning up in both the open and the 202!


----------



## 3752

Fantom said:


> Thank you guys and we really appreciate any constructive feedback we can get, we are already planning for the 2012 British Grand Prix where we will bring more guest stars, more events, more competitors over and make the whole show bigger and better.
> 
> Shawn Ray has asked if he can host the show already so I think he will be a permanant fixture to the Grand Prix along with Lee Haney who I've also booked.
> 
> Remember guys without your support there would be no show so Thank you to all that came and spread the word!!


great to hear Si i definatly will be there next year....


----------



## Fantom

We had to close the expo at 4pm on the Sunday due to Sunday trading hours but yes I agree we should bring the show a little forward next year to maybe 6pm.

But for the amateur class next year we hope to get over 200 competitors so that should fill out the day a little more.

Hi Paul shame you couldnt be there mate, hope to see you there next year.


----------



## chrissy_tee

Great weekend me and the gf looking forward to nxt year.


----------



## shakey

Had a great weekend,202 class was awesome & Branch Warren mg:

Looking foward to next year:cool:


----------



## Dagman72

Fantom said:


> We had to close the expo at 4pm on the Sunday due to Sunday trading hours but yes I agree we should bring the show a little forward next year to maybe 6pm.
> 
> But for the amateur class next year we hope to get over 200 competitors so that should fill out the day a little more.
> 
> Hi Paul shame you couldnt be there mate, hope to see you there next year.


That would be great if it was moved forward to 6pm but understand the trading hours.

Also would it be possible to have a seating tier so more can see the powerlifting.

Looking forward to bigger things next year


----------



## benicillin

Great weekend... saw you wandering about after the show Incredible Bulk, was gonna say hello but figured you'd just think who's this mug? lol

Branch and Flex both just looked insane


----------



## MrO2b

Lee Haney!?? Men-tal.

I didn't get to see any strong man stuff as the crowd was heaving around it. I didn't notice any MMA on either, was it just saturday?

the lighting for the show was great and Shawn Ray did a great job...of ripping John Hodgson Glutes! ha ha.


----------



## Kev1980

I'll be there next year!


----------



## borostu82

The main show was outstanding, my only issue was i paid for seats in area B and was in the front row of C (i noticed alot of free steas in area B)

I will be defo buying seating area A next year


----------



## yannyboy

borostu82 said:


> The main show was outstanding, my only issue was i paid for seats in area B and was in the front row of C (i noticed alot of free steas in area B)
> 
> I will be defo buying seating area A next year


What row was you in, I paid for VIP £55 seats and I was in row BB which was about 15 rows from the front. I thought I would be nearer to the front than that.


----------



## Nickthegreek

Yeah i had a result went for the cheap tickets and they stuck me in the nose bleed section at the back. But lucky for me it was 1/3rd empty so i was able to bump up right near the front on the left wing. With my binoculars as well was like i was standing on stage! I thought there was gonna be a UK M stand at the expo but i couldnt see it.


----------



## borostu82

yannyboy said:


> What row was you in, I paid for VIP £55 seats and I was in row BB which was about 15 rows from the front. I thought I would be nearer to the front than that.


CA28/29 were out seats which was in the last block of seats (not the staduim seats)

glad i never paid for VIP then!

i bought my ticket in Jan online and never really checked my seats but if you buy seating area B i expected to be seated there not C.

If it was sold out (which it did not look like it was as there was spare seats in the B section) then it should have said sold out online.

To be honest i had to wacth it on the big screens so bit dissappointed i paid £90 ish for 2 tickets


----------



## Ex-SRD

Thanks for the feedback - we need it all. (I'm still catching up on stuff so this is my first time on UKM since the BGP!)

Just to echo Si's comments: the expo wasn't big but we pulled off what we could. We can control the events in the expo and what ****ing great events we had! We made sure we had some of the best in the sports at our expo. However, we can't control vendors; we can't make companies exhibit and we can't make them have huge interactive stands. Some great companies supported us in our launch year and others wanted to feel us out: next year will be different. We're meeting in a couple of weeks to start planning.

I am collating all the feedback.


----------



## Ex-SRD

BRABUS said:


> Anyone have the full list of competitors placings for the weekend...James...Neil....anyone???


Check my blog category for all BBing, MMA and strongman placings: http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/blog/category/IFBB-British-Grand-Prix-Fitness-Expo-Weekend.aspx


----------



## Greyphantom

Instead of bringing things forward or extending things possibly contravening trading laws the idea of powerlifting demos/comp/meet would be awesome to fill the gap... I have been slack as I wanted to do a bit of a review but life is busy, will get one done this week...


----------



## stow

James,

You really need a dedicated microsite for the GP as well, for the whle year running up to it and then for the event itself, feeds etc.

stow


----------



## chem1436114520

what happend to strydom and priest ?


----------



## Ex-SRD

stow said:


> James,
> 
> You really need a dedicated microsite for the GP as well, for the whle year running up to it and then for the event itself, feeds etc.
> 
> stow


I know - that was the plan, but... sore point!


----------



## stow

You should drop a note to Ash on here.


----------

